# hello from northwest



## TT5 4 JON (May 8, 2009)

like to say hello to all. just bought a 54 plate 3.2 quattro. looking throu forum and finding it very intresting.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome dont forget to join the TTOC www.ttoc.co.uk


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Welcome to the forum. 8)


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Welcome to the forum buddy


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Hello and welcome to the forum


----------



## seasurfer (Apr 10, 2009)

Hi and welcome to the forum, you will find lots of help and advice on here, alot of knowledge floating about.

If you get stuck with putting your signature on, Jammyd is brill, he has the patience of a saint :wink: 

Seasurfer


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Welcome to the forum, have a look at www.ttoc.co.uk


----------

